# My intro



## Bansi (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello 
I m Bansi. 
Writing my poetries since some time now in Gujrati, Hindi and English. Excited to share my work and learn more about poetries..
Thank you


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 15, 2021)

If you notice, I always respond first. That's got nothing to do with the fact I have nothing else to do. That's because I care more than the others. Welcome.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi Bansi, welcome 
Looking forward to reading your poems!
(I write my poetry in more than one language too)


----------



## indianroads (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi Bansi! Welcome!


----------



## druid12000 (Mar 15, 2021)

Welcome! :welcome:

This is a great forum with lots of great folks, so kick back and enjoy!



*One of these days, I'm gonna beat TheMightyAz to the first entry ... #goals


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you...! I m sure about that...


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

druid12000 said:


> Welcome! :welcome:
> 
> This is a great forum with lots of great folks, so kick back and enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

Darren White said:


> Hi Bansi, welcome
> Looking forward to reading your poems!
> (I write my poetry in more than one language too)


That is great. Which other language do you write in?


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

indianroads said:


> Hi Bansi! Welcome!


Thank u


----------



## Darren White (Mar 16, 2021)

Bansi said:


> That is great. Which other language do you write in?


I write also in Arabic, Dutch and sometimes in French or German.


----------



## VRanger (Mar 16, 2021)

Darren White said:


> I write also in Arabic, Dutch and sometimes in French or German.



I emulate George Koltanowski, a chess master who emigrated to the US in the 30s. He was famous for a record number of simultaneous blindfold games, and his unbelievable blindfold Knight's Tour. I had the pleasure of having lunch, in a group, with Mr. Koltanowski in Albuquerque in the late 80s. He claimed during our lunch conversation to know every language except Greek, and invited anyone at the table to test him. Another guest at the lunch directed a few lines to Mr. Koltanowski in French, to which he responded, "It sounds like Greek to me!"

He told several amusing stories during lunch, and later turned to my wife and apologized to her for all the 'naughty stories'. I assure you that nothing he related was naughty, but everything he related was charming and amusing.


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

Darren White said:


> I write also in Arabic, Dutch and sometimes in French or German.


Niceeee


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

Is there any particular app for using writingforums? I m using the site. And when i start posting my poetries where should i post?


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 16, 2021)

druid12000 said:


> Welcome! :welcome:
> 
> This is a great forum with lots of great folks, so kick back and enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 16, 2021)

Bansi said:


> Is there any particular app for using writingforums? I m using the site. And when i start posting my poetries where should i post?




Get to ten posts and then post in the Workshop area:

https://www.writingforums.com/forums/135-Poetry-and-Lyrics-Workshop

Answer this and you only have one more post needed.


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> Get to ten posts and then post in the Workshop area:
> 
> Answer this and you only have one more post needed.


Thank you dear. I guess i still have some pist left to reach 10 posts


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 16, 2021)

Bansi said:


> Thank you dear. I guess i still have some pist left to reach 10 posts



You have one. What do you think to that?


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> You have one. What do you think to that?


And i m done....!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 16, 2021)

Bansi said:


> And i m done....!



Hit the link above and post!


----------



## StephenDenzel (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Bansi!Nice to meet you!


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

Done.. waiting for a feedback on the same... ‘She, The Grace’
I am newbie to writing in a proper manner. For now i am just penning it down. Proper punctuation and all i still have to focus on. And lookin forward to learn more. I m here to know the like minded people and read their work and to make my poetries better as well...


----------



## Bansi (Mar 16, 2021)

StephenDenzel said:


> Welcome to the forum Bansi!Nice to meet you!


Thank u stephen like wise...


----------

